# Pistocchi:"Boban dovrebbe stare zitto e vergognarsi".



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

Maurizio Pistocchi, sui social, attacca Boban. Ecco quanto scritto dal giornalista:"“Siamo super-contenti di Stefano Pioli, di come sta lavorando” Zvone Boban Dopo 10 partite di Pioli, con 12 punti, media 1.2 ( peggiore di quella di Giampaolo) e il 5:0 contro l’Atalanta bisognerebbe avere il pudore di stare zitti e vergognarsi. Come ha fatto Gigio Donnarumma).


----------



## Schism75 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Fanno bene. Chi si erige prima a moralizzatore e accusatore, ma poi quando tocca a lui questo è lo scempio, si deve beccare sta pioggia marrone da chiunque.


----------



## Casnop (23 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maurizio Pistocchi, sui social, attacca Boban. Ecco quanto scritto dal giornalista:"“Siamo super-contenti di Stefano Pioli, di come sta lavorando” Zvone Boban Dopo 10 partite di Pioli, con 12 punti, media 1.2 ( peggiore di quella di Giampaolo) e il 5:0 contro l’Atalanta bisognerebbe avere il pudore di stare zitti e vergognarsi. Come ha fatto Gigio Donnarumma).


Vi è chi nel Milan sta facendo e tace, ed è anche peggio. Si prova profondo dispiacere perché si sta parlando di un mito della storia rossonera. Ma essa ci insegna a non avere riguardi per chi sbaglia. Trentacinque e più anni fa, capitò ad un mito ancora più grande, ed il Milan fu capace di voltare pagina ad esso, e scrivere una nuova storia.


----------

